# Robert T. Ricketts



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

has anyone heard of him? he's been keeping puffers for over 40 years and he's considered one of the most reliable sources of info of pufferfish. he's written a few articles and they've been on websites. there was one he made on figure eight puffers but i cant find any of his articles....


anyone know where i can find some? :? 

thanks


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

you want to find him? it's easy. go to http://dwarfpuffers.com/forum/

he's the moderator of most of the forums. besides, he always posts at aquariacentral.com and the puffer forums by pufferpunk

but he's mostly at the dwarf puffer forum. just ask him about his articles 

BTW, he's nick is RTR


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I consider RTR one of the better expert sources of information on a variety of topics. If he says it, you can bet it is right on the money. I have had the pleasure of chattiing with him in live fish chats and have always valued his opinions. His articles are available all over the net- try doing a Google for his name.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

what chats does he go in? it would be awesome if i could ask him some of my questions personally.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW. I did not realize pufferpunk was famous. Ill just add his name to my list of authors I have communicated with.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

pufferpunk is a lady
RTR is a guy
both have lots of experience with puffers!

here's pufferpunk's forums: http://puffer.proboards2.com/

and RTR's forums i posted on my previous message


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> pufferpunk is a lady


  
that is the rough thing on these forums. Its hard to tell who is who. Thank goodness mark has the option to show that on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

im already a member of the puffer forum, but david doyal said he spoke with RTR in live chats. i just wanted to know what live chats because it'd be really awesome if i could personally ask him some questions.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Jan 25, 2005)

Um, I'm famous?  :king:

Oh yeah that wasn't me...  

You can find the _real_ famous guy's articles here: http://www.aquasource.org/CMS/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks Puffer Punk but i recently found the articles there at aqua source....i also recently found out that RTR hasnt been in a live chat room for 2 years....oh well
his article on the Fig 8 puffer are definetly coming in handy though!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Pufferpunk @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> Um, I'm famous?  :king:
> 
> Oh yeah that wasn't me...
> 
> You can find the _real_ famous guy's articles here: http://www.aquasource.org/CMS/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index


of course, you're famous!!
who knows better about GSPs?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Of course your famous. All your work is published here.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

I just got this e-mail from the administrator of the dwarf puffers website saying that RTR resigned the forums. 
i wonder what happened... i havent been there for a long time, but i know RTR is one of the best experts on puffers. Too bad!


----------



## olakytrion (Feb 22, 2005)

there was a big mess with harrassment through pm's and emails, and everything went to hell. dont get into it, its a mess. luckily, RTR is still around for the fishkeeping community, even if it doesnt include that particluar site, so im grateful for that.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

me? oh no, thanks! i already have enough problems. and as you well said, he will be around... maybe he will come to this forum? although there are not many puffer keepers in here, as far as i know.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There may not be many puffer keepers here but there are a few that come through that have very puffed up egos. :lol:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

RTR is an older, grumpy man. He doesn't like to mess around with beginners who think they have the answers, and he doesn't settle for anything less than factual info. RTR is a love em or hate em type of guy - there is no in between. For this reason, people either highly respect him or highly ignore him.

... and I say this with great respect in mind for him, and because he has said the very same thing about he and his ethics.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

[email protected]

what made u say that aquariumfishguy? no one said we had all the answers....i just wanted to personally ask him a few questions and thank him for writing his articles because they were incredibly useful and helpful


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I said that because he will personally vouch for all of what I said. I merely repeated some of the very comments he has projected, about himself and how other people view him.

RTR isn't considered a very approachable person, unless you can catch him on a forum. Nothing I said should be taken as an insult, rather, it is quite humorous.

He is one of the best aquarist I have had the privilege of knowing and talking to.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Scuba Kid @ Sat Mar 12 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> what made u say that aquariumfishguy? no one said we had all the answers....


Ahh ok... I see why you said this after reading what I said. No, I wasn’t talking about you or anyone else in this thread. I was only explaining why he's a love em or hate em type of person. Many beginners or hotheaded people do not respond well to his style.

But no, he isn't some mean old ogre... :lol


----------

